# Rosie



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

My daughter expressed the desire to get into showing dogs. Since I am not confortable sending a kid into the ring with a dog that outweighs her we decided to get a small dog. This is Rosie.







Meeting the "big girls"














Enjoying a chicken wing


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Is she a spaniel? She's really cute.

At my training class there is a girl about 9 who trains with a mastiff. It is really cute to see them together although sometimes the mastiff decides to walk off and the girl can't really hold him. But she is learning!


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

She's a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel.

My big girls listen and can b walked by almost anyone, but I'm still to paraniod LOL Ally took Hermione in when she was 9-12 months and got a BOB with her. The situation like ou discribed is why I'm not comfortable with her taking them in the show ring though. If they decided to go for a walk she'd most likely panic and pandemonium would follow.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Heck, how many people CAN go into the ring with your Big Girls <LOLOL>. The CAvalier is so cute-Good luck to your daughter and Rosie!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Rosie is a cutie!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww I love Cavaliers! They are so sweet and beautiful! You definitely chose a great breed for her to work with, hopefully it goes well :smile:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

She is so beautiful!


----------

